# What do you use to hold your phone?



## GoGuy (Nov 30, 2015)

I have been using one of the vent mounted cell phone holders while I drive but I find that it is difficult to punch in info/location changes while driving and came upon a new steering wheel mounted version by a company called Go-Vuu. I talked with the owner of the company (Startup), ordered one and am thinking about becoming a re-seller. I think it is really cool and does help me speed up service since I no longer have to rip my cell from its former holder. Also since it sits right in front of you I find it easier on the eyes when checking for my turns and street names. Some of my riders ask about it because it is unique and has become a nice conversation starter. I was hoping to get some feed back from you guys and see what you thought? Do you think would be helpful and would people pay for it?

Here is a vid I found on YouTube that shows how it works.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Great, well thought out design (not), when the airbag deploys it shoves glass into your face and chest.

ummm NO.

I use a PanaVise, mounted level with the instrument cluster glare shield to the left of the center a/c vent to blow cold air on the always on and in the sun phone to keep it cool... and in my line of sight.

https://panavise.com/index.html?pageID=1&page=full&--eqskudatarq=238


----------



## GoGuy (Nov 30, 2015)

panavise looks real nice, a little pricey though.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

Bracketron. $20 bucks. It is poorly made but perfectly designed. It clamps to a vent with springs. Angle and tilt are adjustable. You lock your phone in by squeezing the arms and release it with a button. The functionality is perfect. I'm sure I'll break one every 2 months or so but at $20 bucks a pop, it does its job well.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

Oh yeah, the cradle is passed so your phone doesn't rattle.


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

I picked up two of the mounts that insert into the CD slot. It's perfect for Mercedes-Benz vehicles since the CD slot is dead center. Phone is very easy to insert and remove even with a case on since the grip is spring loaded. Easy to remove if I have renters that want to use the CD player.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00YE6D7I8/?tag=ubne0c-20

Works great, clips to air vent and is a magnet, phone comes right on and off. Only problem is if you aren't using a case you have to stick something to the back of the phone.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Im waiting for a.holder which floats the phone in mid air.
Im also waiting for a computer which responds to my requests.
"Computer, play Beethovens 9th by the Berlin Philharmonic. Chorale section.
Show clips of A Clockwork Orange ultraviolence..."


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

GoGuy said:


> I have been using one of the vent mounted cell phone holders while I drive but I find that it is difficult to punch in info/location changes while driving and came upon a new steering wheel mounted version by a company called Go-Vuu. I talked with the owner of the company (Startup), ordered one and am thinking about becoming a re-seller. I think it is really cool and does help me speed up service since I no longer have to rip my cell from its former holder. Also since it sits right in front of you I find it easier on the eyes when checking for my turns and street names. Some of my riders ask about it because it is unique and has become a nice conversation starter. I was hoping to get some feed back from you guys and see what you thought? Do you think would be helpful and would people pay for it?
> 
> Here is a vid I found on YouTube that shows how it works.


My hand !!!


----------



## navytom626 (Dec 2, 2015)

[/QUOTE ]Works great, clips to air vent and is a magnet, phone comes right on and off. Only problem is if you aren't using a case you have to stick something to the back of the phone.








[/QUOTE]

I use this site as well and have had no problems. I don't use a case and so the small metal plate is stuck to the phone. It doesn't really bother me at all. Easy to pick up when I need to use it.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

Micmac said:


> My hand !!!


Radical !! ;-)

Andy


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

$2.00 piece of Velcro on my black dash. Easy on & off.


----------



## facey (Dec 5, 2015)

i use the iClever


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

SNL commercial?


----------



## Skyring (Sep 17, 2015)

I use a Quad Lock. A flexible system with mounts for car, bike and others. I have an adhesive mount in the middle of my dash, and the case slots right in. Easily swivels for landscape or portrait mode. I have an iPhone case, but adhesive sockets can be applied to anything with a flat surface.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm looking for a clip on to place near the gear shift. Clamp like but I want it to clamp to the sides where I want to place it and to the phone as well. I saw the CD slot one, might check that out again.

Think I am getting warm - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JK70KWC/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## DrivingMyJalopy (Nov 28, 2015)

GoGuy said:


> I have been using one of the vent mounted cell phone holders while I drive but I find that it is difficult to punch in info/location changes while driving and came upon a new steering wheel mounted version by a company called Go-Vuu. I talked with the owner of the company (Startup), ordered one and am thinking about becoming a re-seller. I think it is really cool and does help me speed up service since I no longer have to rip my cell from its former holder. Also since it sits right in front of you I find it easier on the eyes when checking for my turns and street names. Some of my riders ask about it because it is unique and has become a nice conversation starter. I was hoping to get some feed back from you guys and see what you thought? Do you think would be helpful and would people pay for it?
> 
> Here is a vid I found on YouTube that shows how it works.


Where is your horn button? I drive in LA..I USE MY HORN!


----------



## DrivingMyJalopy (Nov 28, 2015)

I use the old stand-by clamp style, phone holder


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Im waiting for a.holder which floats the phone in mid air.
> Im also waiting for a computer which responds to my requests.
> "Computer, play Beethovens 9th by the Berlin Philharmonic. Chorale section.
> Show clips of A Clockwork Orange ultraviolence..."


Did you enjoy today's Google Doodle?


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

DrivingMyJalopy said:


> I use the old stand-by clamp style, phone holder


Do you have a photo of it? I have one similar to the one I linked and so far it's pretty good. Just need to stabilize it so it does not jiggle as much.


----------



## Uberring (Nov 7, 2015)

This is more distracted than any other holder ( I guess ) 
I use the vent mount and It is very easy to reach and use with no issues .

http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00RAILW3Y/?tag=upnet01-20


----------



## Dar-K (Dec 18, 2015)

I used to use a Vent mount - It would randomly fall out as the clip part wouldn't hold as tight as preferred. Living in the mid-west, having the vent blowing warm air is nice. -- I knew I needed an upgrade.

Aliexpress (China's version of Amazon)
Search: Universal car phone holder usb charger cigarette lighter vehicle stand mount for Samsung Galaxy S2 S3 S4 S5 S6 Lenovo P6
((too new to post links))
The one provided above is for Android, but I purchased the one for the iPhone 6.

I have something very similar to the link provided above. It was fairly cheap, but took a little while to arrive via delivery as it is shipped from China. Roughly 7-10 days. It plugs into the cigarette lighter option, extends/flexes, can be switched to vertical or horizontal view, and charges the phone. You still have a USB outlet to charge another device. -- Bear in mind, that if you have a thicker phone case, such as an Otterbox, the charger outlet may not reach far enough into the phone to make a connection for a charge. So I use an older slim style case to allow it to charge. 

No complaints on that --- But it may only apply to drivers who have a good placement for their cigarette lighter. 

I use it for the iPhone 6. I linked one similar. I have seen some similar options at Wal-Mart that are more universal, but you would still want/need your cord to charge the phone and that could appear messy. But those models provide two USB ports & would likely work with thicker cases.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

The Gooseneck is working great. I just made it more stable so less jiggling.


----------



## Dan Coogan (Nov 19, 2015)

Montar by Winnergear
http://winnergear.com/product/car-mount/


----------



## rhamnach (Jan 3, 2016)

This is what I use. I epoxied the weighted base to the pedestal. Both items available @Walmart. The weighted base keeps it from toppling when I'm driving. It can also be removed from the dashboard when not in use without leaving a trace. My phone is about 2.5" X 4.5" and is pretty lightweight.


----------

